# Feet Forward fully enclosed electric motorcycle



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Dave,
Welcome
If you put your location in the control panel it may make it easier to help you


----------



## Moriniman (Oct 22, 2017)

Hello Dave,

Have you seen pictures of Cedric Lynch's machine?

http://www.bikeweb.com/image/tid/57


----------

